

Vire.js: Vimeo Event Firing jQuery Plugin - dberube
http://blog.mojotech.com/vire

======
clintjhill
There is an alternative that allows for CSS declaration of the time:
<http://hitchjs.com/describe/jdorra.mediatime/1>.

Example: <http://www.hitchjs.com/test/mediatime.html>

~~~
samsaccone
True, but this is for HTML5 and not vimeo integration

RTFM -____-

~~~
clintjhill
<http://vimeo.com/blog/post:268> <http://vimeo.com/blog/post:334>

~~~
aesnyder
hint.js wont work with the HTML5 player for vimeo and certainly won't work for
the vimeo flash player.

Vire, however works for both. All with one line of code! Try it before you
knock it!

~~~
clintjhill
I never knocked. I only said "alternative".

------
bkardell
Hey your fork me link takes me to <https://github.com/mojotech/vire> which is
giving me 404.

~~~
dberube
Github is unfortunately down right now....

------
aesnyder
incredible.

